# Gilmanton, NH Iron Works Closing?



## vtcnc

Machine shop closing sale-Pama Lathe
					

Hello again, This is a medium size lathe made by PAMA, in nice well running condition. The drawers are filled with some tool post bit holders, some live centers, tools and cutting bits and some odds...



					nh.craigslist.org
				





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FOMOGO

Looks like a really nice machine, at a bargain price, and the company is still around, building some pretty innovative stuff. Mike


----------



## TexasPyro

I emailed him on the machine to see if he'd be interested in shipping it, I sure wish I wasn't 1500 miles away...


----------



## NCjeeper

I like the size/dimensions the seller listed. "70" long and kinda heavy".


----------



## middle.road

Look at all that tooling!


----------



## Shootymacshootface

If I was looking for a lathe I would jump on this.


----------

